# Rabun County



## rabunridgerunner (Sep 21, 2014)

What are folks seeing in the woods in Rabun. It is raining acorns looks to be a much better mast year than 2013. I have been seeing does while out with my bow but the only bucks I have been seeing are nocturnal (from trail cams).


----------



## swwifty (Sep 22, 2014)

My preseason scouting in Rabun didn't show that many acorns above 2800ft and up. I'm not sure where everyone is seeing all these acorns. I think the higher elevations had a late freeze. I have a 4 day trip coming up this weekend in Rabun, I'll report back.


----------



## rabunridgerunner (Sep 24, 2014)

I am hunting between 2300 and 3000 in the Nantahalas most days since archery opened and there is an abundance of acorns. It is actually making it difficult because there are acorns everywhere and keying in on particular feeding sites has been tough. Yesterday I was up in NC between 3500 and 4000 and again saw many acorns. It may be spotty in Rabun but I think you will find plenty when you get up here.


----------



## goshenmountainman (Sep 24, 2014)

Been hunting in Rabun since opening day, the most acorns I have ever saw in my life.Hard to pin point them down because they can eat everywhere. Seen some deer but no bear or hogs.The sign I am finding is scattered all over the place and doesn't seem to be a pattern at all. Gonna be hard till acorns start running low.


----------



## KYHUNTER IN GA (Sep 24, 2014)

Spent 3 days up there and saw more acorns than the last several years combined. Tough hunting when they don't have to move 2 feet to fill the belly. It sounded like gunfire they were falling so fast. Good luck to everyone!!!


----------



## swwifty (Oct 2, 2014)

Yeah TONS of acorns for sure. I must be horrible at spotting acorns on trees, cause I didn't see that many in my pre-scouting. Regardless still got on a nice size black bear, but couldn't make it happen. I missed him being about 10 yards away from me on the ground by about 15 minutes! I should have waited about 15 minutes longer!!


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Oct 3, 2014)

Checked a spot today that had the most buck sign I've ever seen. Mainly feeding sign with a good bit of horning. Had to watch where you stepped so much deer mess on the ground. They ain't moving much right now. Bedding in the ivys and eating white oaks in the creek bottom.


----------



## antique41 (Oct 4, 2014)

*Rabun Co sign*



rabunridgerunner said:


> What are folks seeing in the woods in Rabun. It is raining acorns looks to be a much better mast year than 2013. I have been seeing does while out with my bow but the only bucks I have been seeing are nocturnal (from trail cams).


I run trails in Rabun and its like running on marbles with all the acorns.  Lots of muscadines and persimmons.  I see tracks but haven't jumped any deer this year.  Could be all that huffing and puffing that scares them away.


----------



## rabunridgerunner (Oct 8, 2014)

Saw my first signs of rubbing today. Just a few small red maples in the middle of a high ridge bedding area.


----------



## saw tooth (Oct 11, 2014)

seeing lots of sign just not wants making it.


----------



## rabunridgerunner (Nov 2, 2014)

Deer are still hard to find, real concentrated. The other day on a wet morning I snuck into a bedding area and found a ton of sign. I think they are bedding and feeding in the same general areas for the most part. No sign of rutting activity yet but it is still early for up here.


----------



## swwifty (Nov 4, 2014)

rabunridgerunner said:


> Deer are still hard to find, real concentrated. The other day on a wet morning I snuck into a bedding area and found a ton of sign. I think they are bedding and feeding in the same general areas for the most part. No sign of rutting activity yet but it is still early for up here.



I saw some rubs in Rabun this past weekend, but not too much activity. I agree that they must be camped out in one small area. With the little bit of snow that fell, I was able to do some easy tracking


----------



## The mtn man (Nov 4, 2014)

Just across the state line, yesterday I found about a dozen scrapes, and a lot of horning sign, seems a tad early to me, maybe the huge amount of mast has got them starting early, I agree with you, their not moving much, I found they are sticking close the the really thick stuff for now, I won't complain about not many acorns any time soon, overkill for sure.


----------



## rabunridgerunner (Dec 2, 2014)

Deer are definitely in the rut now. I have seen multiple bucks chasing.


----------



## swwifty (Dec 2, 2014)

I was up in Rabun on Sunday last weekend, and saw lots of buck sign but no bucks!

Wish I could go up there again soon, now is likely the time to be in the woods.


----------



## Chattooga River Hunter (Dec 2, 2014)

Yep, now is the time. I harvested the Saturday before thanksgiving, and saw chasing last Saturday. I will be in the woods Thursday - Saturday, rain or no rain.


----------



## rabunridgerunner (Dec 3, 2014)

More chasing today. Grunted a mature 8 in to about 40 yards where he put on quite a show. Letting him grow one more year, the freezer is already full.


----------

